# Marketing questions for E-juice



## Puff Daddy (19/10/15)

I am busy making E-juice and want to make a small business out of it. The question is how do I start selling my E-juice?

I was thinking of selling on facebook and giving out free samples for the 1st month. Does anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## johan (19/10/15)

Become a supporting vendor on this website (contact @Gizmo for how to ...), and for sure the local members will support you @Puff Daddy.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (19/10/15)

Also another way to go is to try get one of the established vape vendors to sell your juice in their online store?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (19/10/15)

Matter of fact, just saying "I sell juice" in a thread together with that lovely "Cape Town" in your signature is enough to peek some interest. I myself vape almost exclusively on locally made DIY juices, some from we known sources, others from guys who write the flavour on the bottle with a permanent marker  I have considered creating a gateway for local (SA) up & coming juicemakers to flog their creations, but sadly I have not had time to complete it since changing jobs last month

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (19/10/15)

In an effort to help start your project I will take time out of my life to do the difficult but necessary task of juice testing.
I will need the juices delivered to my home. Please do not send too many at once as you are you going to need steeping time for the test phase.
I am a profesional professional vaper you can send the juices to

Dr schmo
1 joose way
Vapington

Sincerely
Professional vaper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/10/15)

Sprint said:


> In an effort to help start your project I will take time out of my life to do the difficult but necessary task of juice testing.
> I will need the juices delivered to my home. Please do not send too many at once as you are you going to need steeping time for the test phase.
> I am a profesional professional vaper you can send the juices to
> 
> ...


----------



## argief (19/10/15)

@gertvanjoe be sure to let me know when you start! Always up for tasting a new local juice! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/10/15)

@argief Not me , but Puff Daddy is the OP


----------



## argief (19/10/15)

Can't find the enbarrarased face... @Puff Daddy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (20/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> I am busy making E-juice and want to make a small business out of it. The question is how do I start selling my E-juice?
> 
> I was thinking of selling on facebook and giving out free samples for the 1st month. Does anyone have any good ideas?



Best of luck with this mate, been thinking of same thing recently as am based Swaziland and can only get Twisp this side. Vaping only getting bigger so was hoping to get into Swaziland market at the start. Will follow this thread with interest. Hope all goes well for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daneel (23/10/15)

I would like to know the laws regarding to this?


Is it legal to sell your DIY juice without like a "Stamp of approval " by a scientist or whatever?


----------



## stevie g (23/10/15)

You could sell brake fluid and label it as vape juice right now. Okay a bit extreme but honestly right now it's a buyer beware market.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (23/10/15)

Think I have tried that juice at some point.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phanatik (23/10/15)

Hi @Puff Daddy .
You started off correctly by approaching one of SA's largest vaping communities!
What I would do is firstly ensure that your range is defined (however many flavours you are planning to create) with the popular nicotine requirements.
Then ensure that you are able to recreate these juices consistently, and test for taste changes based on steeping time, age etc.

Once you have a product that you think you are happy to sell, approach some of the old hands here on the forum, and some noobs as well and send them some samples for review.
You could could go to the juice review section and read the reviews and see whom you think would be able to give your juice an accurate review, baring in mind that taste is subjective.

Once happy with the results, drop the hype on this forum (and you can do facebook as well). Forumites are always happy and willing to try local juices.
The branding you can always revise at a later date, as long al your label contains all the required information, and the bottles are leak proof.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (23/10/15)

no damn I would not dream as selling break fluid, karma is a SOB


----------



## Puff Daddy (23/10/15)

I starting to mix next week


----------



## Puff Daddy (23/10/15)

Hi @phanatik 
I you would like to I could give you a sample


----------



## Anwar (16/12/15)

Any updates @PuffDaddy 

I too am thinking of starting my own line of ejuice so your experience thus far will be of assistance to me 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------

